# joint venture



## arch_hleem (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء تزوييدي بمعلومات عن طريقة الشراكة بين شركات المقاولات (( joint venture)) ....... ما هي فائدتها وما هو الموقف القانوني لهذه الشراكة .


----------



## arch_hleem (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الرجاء الرد من اهل الاختصاص


----------



## arch_hleem (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع محتاج له بشدة


----------



## ramadan ali (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*شركات التضامن*

هو اتحاد اكثر من شركة لتنفيذ مشروع معين بحيث يحدث تكامل بينهم على ان يكون احد المتضامين هو القائد للعقد
مثال :
اتحاد شركة مقاولات اعمال مدنية مع شركة كهرباء وشركة تكييف ذات تخصص عالى فى هذا المجال
محطة كهرباء عملاقةأو محطة طلمبات عملاقة أومدينة الانتاج الاعلامى لايمكن ان تقوم شركة مقاولات بمفردها بتنفيذ جميع الاعمال
يمكن ان يكون التضامن فى مجال الاستشارات الهندسية بحيث يتضامن مكتب فى الاعمال المعمارية واخر فى المدنى واخر فى الكهرباء واخر فى الميكانيكا لتصميم مشروع عملاق

م رمضان على


----------



## النائف (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا لا اعتقد ان اي شركة تستطيع القيام بتنفيذ مشروعات كبرى بمفردها ،اي بمعداتها وطواقمها الفنية والادارية ، فانا اعتقد ان ماتطرق له المهندس رمضان على اعلاه المقصود به مقاولي الباطن وهم لايشترط ان يوقعو على عقد المشروع مع المقاول الرئيسي والجهة المالكة ، صحيح انه لابد من اعتمادهم من مالك المشروع وذلك حفاظا على تنفيذ المشروع من مقاولين مؤهلين ، اما مايعنية المعماري حليم حسب مااتضح لي انه التضامن الموثق لدى مالك المشروع او الجهه المالكة فالتضامن تلجا له الشركات والمؤسسات الصغيرة التي ليس لديها تصنيف وترغب في العمل في مشاريع كبري ، فانا ارى ان التضامن بين الشركات ياتي للاسباب التالية : 

مقاول لدية مقدره مالية وليس لدية تصنيف === يتضامن مع مقاول لدية تصنيف لمشروعات كبرى
مقاول لدية القدره الفنية وليس لدية القدره المالية === يتضامن مع مقاول يدعمه ماليا او يلجا للبنوك
مقاول لدية القدره المالية والفنية وليس لدية القدره الادارية === يتظامن مع استشاري لادارة المشروع .
وحسب انظمة مشتريات الحكومة لدينا في الملكة لابد ان يوجد شخص يمثل هذا التظامن لدى الجهه المالكة


----------



## arch_hleem (5 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخ نايف....... لو في امكانية ,,, عاوز اعرف المسؤولية القانونية لاطراف التعاقد بالنسبة لعقود الصيانة وحتى بالنسبة لللضمان الانشائي....... خاصة ان مثل هذا النوع من الشركات يتم للمشروع فقط وغالبا ما تنفض الشراكة بعد ذلك....... هل يوجد في الفيديك او في احدى اللوائح الهندسية ما يشير الا ذلك ..... ارجو الرد ... ومشكور مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (10 نوفمبر 2006)

joint venture
من مداخلات الشباب السابقة يتضح فيه التباس بين مفهوم اتحاد التضامن ومقاول الباطن .
وحسب خبرتي السابقة فان اتحاد التضامن هو اتفاق شركتين او اكثر للمشاركة للدخول في مناقصات كمقاول واحد يسمى باتحادهم وعادة يتم اتحاد الشركات المصنعة مع شركة اخرى تقوم بتوفير عمالة التركيبات وعادة تكون من الشركات المحلية في البلد الذي فيه المشروع واحيانا اتحاد شركتين احدهم تقوم بالاعمال المدنية والاخرى تقوم بتوريد المعدات وتركيبها وغيره.
ومن المهم جدا ان يطالب المالك ادارة عليا واحدة لهذا الأاتحاد بحيث تكون المراسلات مع جهه واحده فقط هي المسئوله امامه
وللاتحاد اهمية بحيث يقلل المخاطر والتكاليف لاهمية الاختصاص


----------



## Elassal (18 أغسطس 2008)

*Joint Venture & Consortium*

احب ان اضيف ان الjoint venture يكون فيها الادارة للأدارة المعينة من قبل الشركات و تنفذ كلمتها علي جميع المشاركين و لكن هناك الConsortium و هو اتحاد مقاولين تكون فيه الشركات المشاركة علي حد سواء و ليس للادارة المعينة القدرة التعاقدية علي تنفيذ اي امر علي المقاولين بدون موافقته و هو من اصعب انواع التضامن و التداخل السياسي ( سياسة الشركات ) يكون فيه كبير جدا


----------



## مخططون (22 أغسطس 2008)

انا حاليا احضر الدكتوراه في هذا الموضوع اذا تبغي اي معلومات موجود عندي لكن كلها بالانجليزي
موضوع كبير جدا ويدخل فيه الكثير من العناصر و المؤثرات


----------



## Elassal (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*شاكر جدا*

سوف اكون سعيد جدا و شاكر لك اذا حصلت علي هذه المعلومات.
البريد الالكتروني : aelassal(at)archirodon.net
elassal_2112(at)yahoo.co.uk


----------



## virtualknight (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات ورمضان كريم للجميع


----------



## قلم معماري (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة المشاركون علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا أتشرف بعضويتي لهذا المنتدي الغني بالمعلومات


----------



## nabilm (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*joint vrnture*

My address is [email protected] اتمنى الحصول على المعلومات المتوفرة لدى مخططون


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر كل الاخوة الذين ساهموا بطرح المعلومات الفنية عن مفهوم الشراكة بين الشركات

-------------

اخونا الكريم " مخططون "

فضلا لا امرا لو تطرح لنا تلك المعلومات بالملتقى هنا
ولو على حلقات 

نكون لك من الشاكرين

------------------------

اهلا بك اخونا كامل جورج

نتمنى لك الاستفادة والافادة بملتقانا الهندسي العربي


----------



## arch_hleem (18 ديسمبر 2008)

[email protected] - 
Dear Mokhtetoon, could kindly send the mentioned information to my E-mail


----------



## توفيق62 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل ........المخططون نرجو توضيح أكثر وهل توجد بعقود الفيديك مواصفات خاصة بهذه التعاقدات المشتركة و هل لديك نموذج لمثل هذه العقود ولو بالإنجليزية


----------

